# NE Weekend Report



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I was up fishing a few unmentionables, and did alright. Water level was very low, and I had to do a lot of walking to find decent holes. There was plenty of logjams to deal with as well. Saw a nice spot that was holding 4-6, but there was no way I could get at them(didn't stop me from trying and snagging up though). 
Ended up catching one nice brown that had to be in the 15-17' range, threw her back. Came on a Panther Martin #6 Orange blade, yellow body w/ red spots. Also got two little male steelies the bigger one was probably near 5-6lbs. They both came on floating spawn bags under a bobber. (I would've rather had some without, but s'way she goes sometimes)
I was a little ways away from the lake so they're getting up there. Had a great time finding all the spots I used to fish with my dad years ago. I saw one guy fishing other then me, and he was a local. We chatted for a while, and he told me about a few nice brookie creeks...I think I know where I'm going come trout season opener...
All in all I feel like I did pretty good for my first time steelie fishing. Now I'm just hoping for rain and cold up there. 
Can't post pics from my phone, and my camera doesn't connect to my pc for some reason :sad: or I would have some pics.
Jim,


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update

Can you access your email from your phone??? If you can just send it to yourself and go from there. Thats what i usually do since i always forget my digital camera


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

My camera has a send option, in the gallery, that allows me to send pics to snapfish.com. From there I can do about anything with them, including post them here, if I choose. I had to buy a 6 pack of connectors to get one that worked with my phone and then it wouldn't work anyway, because they gave me the wrong software disk when I bought the phone :rant:.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am just asking, does your camera have a photo card, most do, and if so buy a card reader that connects to the usb port and then put the card in and download them. Thanks for the report. rw


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea, my phone is not gonna work. I'll give the card reader a try the next time I'm at Best Buy. Don't know what happened to it, but it stopped connecting after I let a friend borrow it...


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Just attach a photo to a text message and send it to your email.

Easy.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

You're right...wow. I feel more then a little dumb for not figuring that out before hand. Thanks for clearing that up Diztortion :lol: 
Hopefully next weekend I'll have a little more to show for my efforts.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

mrjimspeaks said:


> You're right...wow. I feel more then a little dumb for not figuring that out before hand. Thanks for clearing that up Diztortion :lol:
> Hopefully next weekend I'll have a little more to show for my efforts.


NP. That's how I get most of my pics. I have a 1.3MP camera on my phone, it's not the greatest, but can take some pretty good pics.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I was back up there last weekend, and couldn't find any takers. Saw a few, but nothing to write home about. Discovered some new water that looks promising. There's a beaver damn only a few hundred yards upstream of the put in though. Haven't decided what I'm going to do about it (nothing for a while, there's a bunch of beds below it). Fish seem to stack up below the damn. I need to take a looong walk upstream of it to see what's going on up there.
Managed to get a couple little rainbows, and one zombie salmon. He was pretty narly, and I was surprised how aggressive he was. The fight that followed was amusing.
Fishing and exploring new water is like a drug. I'm telling myself that I won't go up next weekend, and that I need to get things done around here....but we'll see...


----------

